# Just got my first mudskipper



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Had my mudskipper for almost a week now. Been feeding crickets once daily. Is there any other food I can feed him and am I feeding too often? Any help on mudskippers would be helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Crickets once a day are fine as far as amount of feeding  
However, while crickets are fun for them to hunt and eat, they don't really provide a TON of nutritional value unless you're gutloading them. Our skippers also eat small pellets, flake, and live guppies when they can catch them, since we keep a bunch of feeders in with them. Brine shrimp are great, too, if you can find them.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

He keeps jumping out of the aquarium. Just hope he don't hurt his self. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Twhiteley said:


> He keeps jumping out of the aquarium. Just hope he don't hurt his self.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


What kind of tank do you have him in? It's better to have a lower water level and either some floating islands or banked up sand so they can have both land and water.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, I see you put this mudskipper post in the freshwater section. Does this mean the mudskipper is in _freshwater, because mudskippers are saltwater. Mudskipper can live for a short term in freshwater, but will die early._


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, I see you put this mudskipper post in the freshwater section. Does this mean the mudskipper is in _fresh_water, because mudskippers are _salt_water. Mudskipper can live for a short term in freshwater, but will die early.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Actually there brackish. 
It's in a tank that is 2/3 under water 1/3 above. Full of cliffs and a floating island. With lots of plants floating on , above and below the water. All plants are live. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

...brackish means that the water has salt in it... Usually around a level of 1.000 ppm. Normal salt water is around 2.020 if I remember correctly from all my new knowledge from my new job


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

The shop I got it from says they do fine in just freshwater. That's what they keep there's in at the shop. It's a Vietnamese mudskipper. Had it about 2 weeks now and he seems to be doing just fine. Swims around and sits on the island and cliffs that he can get to


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Does he look like this? 










Because if so, they are TRUE freshwater mudskippers (Southeast Asian Mudskipper - I call them that because I can't find a non-scientific name for them; Periophthalmodon septemradiatus). Please do research before saying something like "mudskippers will die in freshwater" because while that may be true for some species, there are in fact ones that live in full fresh.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes he does look like that one. I haven't seen his top fin extended yet. But may not since I only have one mudskipper in the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

man, I also thought all mudskippers would die in freshwater. I guess there is something new to learn every day.


----------

